# Horseback-riding help



## Seana

Would  I have a favour to ask of you.
Could anybody give me a little help to getting a bit vocabularies of the horse riding field.

I can't be able to find some in dictionary and moreover I would like to learn the normal standards terms that are used by horsemen during their every day life activity.

Especially  for all  work with reins, singlestick, curb, calves, sitting, weigh, small of the back, and others useful words, various horse reactions stop, go, turning  etc
Maybe tools for feeding and drinking-trough, horse-clothes and others.

It could be needed a  little description of more difficult words which could be helped me to understand it properly.

Many thanks in advance.

Best regards Seana


----------



## la reine victoria

Seana said:
			
		

> Would I have a favour to ask of you.
> Could anybody give me a little help to getting a bit vocabularies of the horse riding field.
> 
> I can't be able to find some in dictionary and moreover I would like to learn the normal standards terms that are used by horsemen during their every day life activity.
> 
> Especially for all work with reins, singlestick, curb, calves, sitting, weigh, small of the back, and others useful words, various horse reactions stop, go, turning etc
> Maybe tools for feeding and drinking-trough, horse-clothes and others.
> 
> It could be needed a little description of more difficult words which could be helped me to understand it properly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards Seana


 
Hello Seana,

I have found an online dictionary you might like to browse through.

http://www.newrider.com/Dictionary/index.html


Good luck!


LRV


----------



## emma42

I am no expert, but:

Riding boots
Riding hat
spurs
riding coat/jacket
hacking jacket
saddle, bridle, bit, reins, (horse)shoe, tack, (riding) crop
Walk, trot, canter, gallop, jump, refuse, control, handle
hands (unit of measurement for horses)
muck out, groom


----------



## Seana

Thank you very much both of you. I will look thruogh your web site LRV. 
It would be very useful for me. 

Thanks a lot

BTW 
Have you even horse ridden?


----------



## emma42

No, mate! I got on a horse once in Spain and started crying, so they had to help me down!

A little correction "Have you even ridden a horse?" or "Have you even been horse-riding?". I assume you meant "even" not "ever".

I have to say "ridden", although correct, is a bit of a strange word to my ears.


----------



## Seana

Thank you for a correction. I am still in nap in English.
Especially muck out is very good


----------



## emma42

I am glad you like "muck out" - I like it too.

There is a term for wiping down the horse after riding it and generally cleaning it up, but I just can't remember it.  It is not grooming, although that is a useful word.  I will let you know if I remember.


----------



## Seana

But what it is called when you pull the reins.


----------



## Seana

If you remind somewhat would you put it down here. I will be very glad of it.


----------



## emma42

It depends on why you are pulling the reins.  If you are pulling them to stop the horse, then it would be "to rein in the horse".
:
*As Seana rode down the lane, she saw an unusual flower and reined in the horse so she could get down and have a look.*


----------



## Seana

Yes I got it. But if you want to pay it out? Is it "reined on" ?


----------



## emma42

I don't know what you mean by "pay it out".

I have telephoned a friend who used to work with horses and the phrase I was trying to remember is "rub down":

*Seana went out for a long ride and on her return to the stables, she rubbed down the horse before going for a shower.*


----------



## Seana

It was very kind of you thank you once again. 
And I repeat my reques. If you don't mind of course. 
If you whenever had a spare time would you sell me the fist of horse riding knowledge and terms from your friend.  

Greetings


----------



## emma42

Seana, what do you mean when you say "sell me the fist"?


----------



## Seana

I must say that I just have looked through the web LRV sent me and I found almost all I wanted to know but this one was lacked there. 

Thanks


----------



## Seana

I am sorry but I have translated it directly from Polish language it is sort of Polonisme - a proverb.
We say this in Poland. A fist of something it means bit, a little something.
"To sell" in this phrase is the same like give, deliver. But sorry it was my fault.


----------



## emma42

Ah, I understand!  I think we can have a "fist" of something in English, but I cannot think of an example.  I think it might be rather archaic and not used any more.  We occasionally have a "fistful" of something, but not very often.  We might say "a fistful of fivers" (A handful of five pound (£) notes).  Then, there is the film, "A Fistful of Dollars".

Anyway, I will ask my friend tomorrow if she can give us any more useful vocabulary!


----------



## Seana

So, you are right.  I used this "fist" term because I remembered that I even had seen it but yes I saw it as fistful of sth.
Thank you for nice conversation.

Best regards


----------



## la reine victoria

Hi Seana

I have found another reference source for you here -

http://www.horsedata.co.uk/glossary_a_t_e.htm

You will find all sorts of fascinating terms such as 

Mutton Withers
Oxer
Parrot Mouth
Prophet's Thumbprint
Sickle hocks
Grackle 
Leg Up
Airs Above the Ground.

Have fun!  



LRV

Edit:  This site is much the same as the first one I gave you.


----------



## Seana

Hi Victoria

Thank you very much. I have just looked through your links and learnt so much names and terms about this topic that I have never got know. They both are remarkable. But findind literaal meaning of yours nice terms: Mutton Withers, Parrot Mouth, Prophet's Thumbprint, Grackle would take me a little time  I understand all those words but their conjunctions are mystery for me. 
When I am browsing through your web much closer I am sure it will help me. Reading it is very exiting "job" for me. 
I have even rigistered on their forum Rider Message Board - although the users being in various ages and from many various countries, there are still the same type of peolple - all are fond of that gorgeous stable smell  just like me.

Thanks a lot.

Greetings


----------



## la reine victoria

Seana said:
			
		

> Hi Victoria
> 
> Thank you very much. I have just looked through your links and learnt so much names and terms about this topic that I have never got know. They both are remarkable. But findind literaal meaning of yours nice terms: Mutton Withers, Parrot Mouth, Prophet's Thumbprint, Grackle would take me a little time  I understand all those words but their conjunctions are mystery for me.
> When I am browsing through your web much closer I am sure it will help me. Reading it is very exiting "job" for me.
> I have even rigistered on their forum Rider Message Board - although the users being in various ages and from many various countries, there are still the same type of peolple - all are fond of that gorgeous stable smell  just like me.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Greetings


 
I wish you well Seana and hope you will benefit from joining the forum where "horsey" folk can be together.

Don't forget to come back to us though.  We'll do our best to help you understand words you are unfamiliar with.

I have ridden myself but am not familiar with most of the terms.  I agree with you about the gorgeous stable smell.  I also love the velvety feel of a horse's muzzle (nose and mouth) on my palm when I feed it.  






LRV


----------



## Seana

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> I also love the velvety feel of a horse's muzzle (nose and mouth) on my palm when I feed it.
> LRV


 
It is nothing to add. 

I just learnt the new term "horsey" folk - very nice.

We have three  own "velvety felt horse's muzzles"


----------



## la reine victoria

Seana said:
			
		

> It is nothing to add.
> 
> I just learnt the new term "horsey" folk - very nice.
> 
> *We have three own "velvety felt horse's muzzles*"


 

I think you mean "We have three horses, with velvety muzzles, of our own. 

I hope you don't mind my correction.


LRV


----------



## Seana

Oh no I don't, thank you very much. Of course, it is very kind of you. 

Maybe I have written it wrong but I meant about those nice 'velvety felt horse's muzzles' just for a joke. I made some unperfect variation about your quote.


----------



## la reine victoria

Seana said:
			
		

> Oh no I don't, thank you very much. Of course, it is very kind of you.
> 
> Maybe I have written it wrong but I meant about those nice 'velvety felt horse's muzzles' just for a joke. I made some unperfect variation about your quote.


 

Yes, I see the joke now.  Meaning "velvety felt".  

Nice one.  



LRV


----------



## emma42

Hi Seana.  I found this site as well. http:wwwvetschool.  If you key in "caring for your horse, daily routine" you should be able to get it.  It has "rub down" in it!


----------



## Txiri

Seana said:
			
		

> Yes I got it. But if you want to pay it out? Is it "reined on" ?


 
let the reins out


----------



## Seana

Hi,

I would like to thank you for all of your nice posts. 

I have loaded all of your URL and tried to read something about all of it.

Your webs and terms are very useful to create my own English "horse vocabulary"  

They were also helped for my husband when he had been talking with his Austrian friend about completing harness and carriage 
PS
txiri have you even ridden? If you are familiar with "every day horse vocabulary" give me some unusual terms please.


----------



## emma42

Hi Seana.  You are welcome!  Even if reading this thead has given me a sore bum.


----------



## Seana

Hi again

Oh yes I forgot to ask you about names of terms:
- falls  from a horse. 
- muscle strain (leavenings)
- for a French word frayon


----------



## la_cavalière

Seana said:
			
		

> Yes I got it. But if you want to pay it out? Is it "reined on" ?


 
Do you mean "loosen the reins" or "give the horse more rein"?

I used to own a riding stable, so feel free to ask me questions!


----------



## Seana

Hi la_cavalière

Even If you didn't say about your hobby your nickname would say that anyhow.
It could be very nice to talk with you about all those stable topics,

I learnt from Victoria that *reined in* called when you "give the horse more rein" .

So answer for you question is - "loosen the reins"

PS I have only three horses included one little pony (a girl her father is Arabian) and two geldings Holstein the granchild of Firstgraaf ( do you know him Landgraaf, Burgraaf, Cor de la Bryer - Selle Francais) and Angloarabian.

Sorry for my unperfect English

Greetings


----------



## emma42

No, Seana! *Rub down* is not the opposite action of *give more re*in! 

To *rub down* is to see to the horse/look after the horse/clean it with cloths and brushes after riding it.

Ooh, you gave me a fright then.


----------



## Seana

emma42 said:
			
		

> I have telephoned a friend who used to work with horses and the phrase I was trying to remember is "rub down":
> 
> Seana went out for a long ride and on her return to the stables, she rubbed down the horse before going for a shower.


 

What stupid I am, but your answer was directly after my question 

But if you want to pay it out? Is it "reined on" ? 

I thouhght that I loose the reins after riding after  stop action .
Sorry, I just got it, I will correct my post.
Of course 'rub down' means clean - erasure, doesn'it?


----------



## la_cavalière

Seana said:
			
		

> Hi la_cavalière
> I learnt from Victoria that *reined in* called when you "give the horse more rein" .


 
"To rein in" means "to pull on the reins (to stop/slow the horse)". 

It is the opposite of "to give the horse more rein," which means "to loosen the reins."


----------



## Seana

Thank you very much.


----------



## la_cavalière

Seana said:
			
		

> Hi la_cavalière
> PS I have only three horses included one little pony (a girl her father is Arabian) and two geldings Holstein the granchild of Firstgraaf ( do you know him Landgraaf, Burgraaf, Cor de la Bryer - Selle Francais) and Angloarabian.


 
Hello! I trained and showed Arabian horses for over 10 years. I also trained other breeds, including Thoroughbreds and Quarter Horses.


----------



## Seana

Hi again
You might  love Arabians it is obvious. So maybe you know the Polish  breeding of purebred Arabians  in The Janów Podlaski Stud?

BTW can  you give me a name for colour of horse Anglo-Arabian i have which is grey (almost white) with the many little brown drops? 

I have never ridden purebred Arabian but would you have a look on this text I received it from someone from Algier:
"(...) let me give you an advice you if you really want to ride a horse, the best horse if the opportunity comes to ridding is an Arabian horse if you will give him a little love he will give you a lot of speed and sensations he will understand what you really want softness or hardness speed or flight it depends on your wanting". 

Do you agree with him?


----------



## la_cavalière

Yes, the Janow Podlaski Stud is well-known in the Arabian horse world. Polish Arabians are the most athletic Arabians and are extremely popular here. 

The color of your horse is "flea-bitten gray." This is a very common color for Arabians.

Yes, I agree with the text. Arabians are the smartest and most sensitive of all the breeds. They require riding skill and finesse, as most cannot be forced to do something they don't want to!


----------



## Seana

"flea-bitten gray"

Probably I wouldn't never invent such a very picturesque decribing for that  very funny.

I have read about Arabians a little. They are really wise and smart.

I adore watching a dressage - especially Lipizzan horses from The Spanish Riding School of Vienna. When I am watching it I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## emma42

La Ca, are they not called "dappled grey" as well?  This may well be BE, but I don't really know anything about horses.  Seana's love for them brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Seana

La cavaliere, talking with you it is very big pleasure for me, I have never met somebody who trains Arabian horses.


----------



## la_cavalière

No, dappled gray is when they have a mixture of black and grey coloring. Flea-bitten (or speckled, but "flea bitten" is much more common) is when they have flecks of brown. A dappled gray horse can also be flea-bitten, but isn't always.

I have had both dappled grays and flea-bitten grays!

Dapple gray: http://www.delta-farm.com/images/spencertraceyforweb.JPG

Flea-bitten gray: http://www.horsetrace.com/db/images/listing_photos/406_tara%20020a.jpg

Edited to say: Gray horses are born black, bay or chestnut and gradually turn lighter with age. A dapple gray will not stay that color forever -- he will eventually turn mostly white. Often, when gray horses get older, they develop more and more brown "flecks" and are called "flea bitten." Some get just a few flecks, and some get so many they almost turn a solid color again. It may not be a pretty term, but it is widely used in the horse world (and I think it's kind of cute!) It's sort of like a "blue tick" hound, which doesn't sound pretty, either.


----------



## emma42

OK, then, thanks La C.


----------



## Seana

Emma, I am not such an infantile woman and not always it is happened. 
I don't know why but that show of Lipizzan horses from The Spanish Riding School of Vienna makes me this feelings. I don't know why.
Try to visit them in Hofburg. Gorgeous show, most of them are white. .

Thank you for a next term "dappled" it is more closer to Polish we have the same.
But this former is so funny. But a little cruel.  Don't you think that?


----------



## la_cavalière

Seana said:
			
		

> La cavaliere, talking with you it is very big pleasure for me, I have never met somebody who trains Arabian horses.


 
It's a pleasure for me too!

Many of my Arabians were of Polish lines and may have been related to your Arabian. I once owned a son of Padron, who was bred at Podlaski and imported to the U.S. Also, many of my horses had Bask in their bloodlines. Bask was also bred at Podlaski.


----------



## Seana

My horse has white hair and little little flecks of brown.

I saw those pictures and I must state that both features appeared at my horse hair during his life  
The first one was when he was young ( as a foal he was almost black ) now he is 14 years old and only those little flecks have left all over. Just like the horse on the second picture.


----------



## emma42

Yes, I don't like "flea-bitten" and that is precisely why, in my non-horsewoman way, I was trying to find an alternative!

Seana, you know if you use "infantile" that way, it sounds as if I was calling you "stupid" or "immature".  And I definitely wasn't!


----------



## Seana

Charlie Watt from The Rollong Stones is great fun of Polish Arabian he bought some from The Podlaski Stud.

Of course Emma I know it. But it could be seen  as bit infantile. 

I have some photos for Emma. There are those beauties.


----------



## emma42

They are so beautiful, Seana.  Thanks.  But I don't want us to be told off for chatting.  The mods are watching!


----------



## Seana

Oh. yes you are 100% right they have such a great patience. after all. 
But to be honest, it is still talking about the horse terms.
I have learnt so much.
I just read it and copied here.

Gray horses are born black, bay or chestnut and gradually turn lighter with age. A dapple gray will not stay that color forever -- he will eventually turn mostly white. Often, when gray horses get older, they develop more and more brown "flecks" and are called "flea bitten." Some get just a few flecks, and some get so many they almost turn a solid color again. It may not be a pretty term, but it is widely used in the horse world (and I think it's kind of cute!) It's sort of like a "blue tick" hound, which doesn't sound pretty, either.


This desciption is fit to my horse perfectly. He is *flea bitten grey* horse.


----------



## ChiMike

emma42 said:
			
		

> No, mate! I got on a horse once in Spain and started crying, so they had to help me down!
> 
> A little correction "Have you even ridden a horse?" or "Have you even been horse-riding?". I assume you meant "even" not "ever".
> 
> I have to say "ridden", although correct, is a bit of a strange word to my ears.


 
Here in the U.S., we say "go horseback-riding" for and among novices. I have never heard "horse-riding" as a noun. "Have you ever ridden?" is the most common form if the conversation has already turned to horses. "Do you ride?" is also still very common. Only in cities would anyone think it was a reference, out of the blue, to cycles (uni-, bi-, tri-, motor- or other). In the same way: "riding master" always refers to someone who teaches horseback riding; "riding clothes" to clothing used when riding horses (motorcyclists say: "leathers" here in the U.S.). We also say: Do you ride English or Western?  It refers to the saddle. You can see Western saddles in every movie Western, and English ones on every film of horse races.  In every gait above a walk (the principal gaits are, in ascending order of speed: walk, trot, canter, gallop), one must post (move rhythmically with the horse by raising one's derriere) when using an English saddle. With Western saddles, some riders manage to stand a canter without standing in the stirrups, which is about all you can do at a gallop. Western saddles were invented for riding long distances at slow paces while herding cattle. They always have pommels in front to attach the rope used to catch strays (not to mention to lift the saddle onto the horse -as Western saddles tend to be quite heavy). The activity is called, of course, "roping" and the verb: "to rope." Horses must, of course, be broken (their wild spirit must be tamed - they never become "house-broken" (LOL)) before they can be ridden, especially stallions (males, mare=female; gelding=neutered male;colt = young male; filly=young female; foal = just born horse or one still to young to ride; pony=small horse). Good riding or driving horses must also be taught not to shy (draw back or step sideways in fright or agitation) or rear (raise their forelegs in the air, leaving their hind legs on the ground). 

In all of this, one must remember Samuel Johnson's response to the woman who inquired how he could possibly have defined "pastern" as "the knee-cap of a horse."  "Ignorance, madam, sheer ignorance!"

(Btw, if you look at the old pictures of Ronald Reagan riding with the Queen, you will observe that they are both using Western saddles. The blighter couldn't ride English!)


----------



## emma42

Well, fancy making the Queen ride western! Ronnie should have been *thrashed *with a *horsewhip* and made to *trough* in the kitchen, with the servants.  LRV.


----------



## Seana

Hello ChiMike

I can see that you are really well up on a horse's terminology my possibilities in this topic are totally limited (my skill in English as well) therefore I opened that thread because I couldn't find useful words and terms. They almost don't exist in standard dictionaries.
I read you text and I think your advices are giving me a clue on proper way to create my vocabulary. 
 I am not sure about the term you called *must post* - is it a rhythmic move during trot? In Poland we called it  "anglezowanie" it is little supid of course because this term 'anglizowanie' fit also to short cur the tail in 'Enlish style'. 
We have also  saddle in military style  " stock saddle" . One of our horse should ride with it because he had back chafe  very often.
Many thanks for all you wards. 

Greetings Seana


----------



## la_cavalière

When a horse trots, you have two choices: you can sit the trot or you can post. The trot is the least comfortable of the horse's gaits, so many riders opt to post to avoid from bouncing in the saddle. Most riders using an English saddle post to the trot, although dressage riders usually sit the trot. Riders using a Western saddle generally sit to the trot, as the horse is usually not trotting very fast.

"Posting" is when you rise up and down in the saddle as the horse trots. If you rise with the horse's right front leg, you are posting on the right diagonal. If you rise with the horse's left front leg, you ar posting on the left diagonal.

Yes, a stock saddle is similar to a western saddle, but it's not quite the same. The saddles you see in western/cowboy moves are Western saddles.


----------



## rsweet

I don't think a military-style saddle is called a stock saddle (at least in the US). I believe it's called a cavalry saddle (here's a photo). A stock saddle would be a saddle designed for someone who tends cattle and would be different in the US than in Australia (or maybe another country).

I think it's important to keep in mind that riding terms and tack differ from country to country; they are also different depending on what type of riding you do. I grew up with horses and just lost my dear old horse this September  . I'd had him from the time he was barely three (fresh off the race track) until his late twenties. When I was in my teens, I rode bareback and wanted to be a barrel racer (I think it was the lure of the speed and cute tight pants barrel racers (always women or girls) wore. I also loved the idea of riding at a full gallop with a whip in my teeth! ) In my later, more mature years I rode bad, but very studious dressage.


----------



## la_cavalière

Australian stock saddles are becoming very popular in the United States.

http://www.aussiesaddle.com/


----------



## ChiMike

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> When a horse trots, you have two choices: you can sit the trot or you can post. The trot is the least comfortable of the horse's gaits, so many riders opt to post to avoid from bouncing in the saddle. Most riders using an English saddle post to the trot, although dressage riders usually sit the trot. Riders using a Western saddle generally sit to the trot, as the horse is usually not trotting very fast.
> 
> "Posting" is when you rise up and down in the saddle as the horse trots. If you rise with the horse's right front leg, you are posting on the right diagonal. If you rise with the horse's left front leg, you ar posting on the left diagonal.
> 
> Yes, a stock saddle is similar to a western saddle, but it's not quite the same. The saddles you see in western/cowboy moves are Western saddles.


 
And just think! We got through the whole discussion without mention of that chastity belt for equestriennes: the side-saddle! There is a lovely scene of Bette Davis dismounting, in full 19th century riding habit (with crop), very adroitly and very gracefully from one in the film "Jezebel" (1938). She must have had to practice that move for several days! 

What is interesting is that the dialogue seems to indicate that she had the horse (a black stallion...) at a canter at least during part her outing. Having no familiarity with such obsolete tack, I have no idea how that could be managed.

There is also a mini-one (for a child's pony) in the second half of "Gone with the Wind" (the little girl is actually jumping very low obstacles using one and, predictably, falls and breaks her neck), but, as I recall, neither Miss Scarlet nor any of the other women folk ever rides a horse in any part of the film. Too much bother, and intended to be so by the men folk!


----------



## la_cavalière

I used to show one of my horses in a sidesaddle class. Actually, once you get used to it, it is far more secure than a regular saddle, because your legs are wrapped around two horns. It is rather difficult to dismount gracefully, however, without the help of a gentleman!

The biggest problem with a sidesaddle is that it the girth must be secured very tightly, including the rear girth. Many horses object strongly to the rear girth and try to buck!


----------



## Seana

How nice to meet somebody around from such a distant country who understands and feels exactly the same. A speed of the full gallop in the open ares, beautiful feeling overcoming fear, uniting with the beloved animal, the wind, the smell of fields, just paradise. 
A georgous tiredness. After that maybe nice evening at the bonfire with the friends. One more look to the stable and checking whether with our favourite everything is all right.
The day after huge hurting of muscles. Yes, it is certain - weekend was spent in the best way it could to be spent. 
Have you the same feelings?

Dear *rsweet* I have old horse too. I even couldn't imagine what it be when he will gone. I have him since he was 2,5 years old, now he is almost 15 years old.
But my old man during all his live have one of awful bad habits - I don't know how it is called in English - he is swallowing ??? 

One of our horse died as 1,5 years by accident and not good medical treat - he was operating shock . I cried almost two weeks. He was from very good bloodlines (Selle Francais - Cor de la Bryere).

Do you give me some terms of those horse bad habits? 

'swollowing'

'weaving' in Polish - shifting weight from leg to leg


----------



## rsweet

Seana said:
			
		

> Dear *rsweet* I have old horse too. I even couldn't imagine what it be when he will gone. I have him since he was 2,5 years old, now he is almost 15 years old.
> But my old man during all his live have one of awful bad habits - I don't know how it is called in English - he is swallowing ???
> 
> One of our horse died as 1,5 years by accident and not good medical treat - he was operating shock . I cried almost two weeks. He was from very good bloodlines (Selle Francais - Cor de la Bryere).
> 
> Do you give me some terms of those horse bad habits?
> 
> 'swollowing'
> 
> 'weaving' in Polish - shifting weight from leg to leg



Thank you so much. Only a fellow horse lover can know this pain.

Swallowing or sucking air is called _cribbing_. Yes, I think weaving is the correct term for this.


----------



## Seana

ChiMike

Did you notice? I have changed the title of this thread. 
I am sorry but my skills in English are not excellent to be honest they even aren't average. 

La cavaliere
May I have a little question for you. What sort of horseback riding disciplines for your Arabians did you train?
Jumps, long-distance endurance , races or something else.


----------



## Seana

Do you know rsweet in Poland exists some stupid proverb:

*As health as  horse*.

We had a few ones  but the veterinary surgeon was a patron in our house  

*As sickly as horse*.

It is a wise proverb.


----------



## emma42

Hi seana.  We have *As strong as a horse* and *Built like a carthorse.*


----------



## rsweet

And we say "as healthy as a horse." If someone is really hungry, he may say, "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse.   "


----------



## Seana

Yes I agree You have a wise proverb, but if you knew the horses they health isn't  neither lasted nor certain.

We have one carthorse but he isn't exact the race of carthorse but he is very good  Holstein ( bloodline Landgraaf) so he has .... curved legs.

What a pity maybe he could be a champion. But we will never know it.

So it is another evidence for the good horse health.


----------



## Seana

It could be little of the topic but we said when we are hungry.

"As hungry as wolf."

But we have a further part of your proverb would you have a look

"I'm so hungry I could eat a horse *with the hooves"*


----------



## rsweet

Oh, we could start a whole other thread of expressions that involve a horse.


----------



## Seana

What do you called of the little beautiful web on horse head 
and front and back guards of legs?

" We could start a whole other thread of expressions that involve a horse"
My thread was started with the intention of learning the horse's names oneself. Proverbs get something realted with it too. It is very good idea I see that there are some people fond of horse topic.


----------



## rsweet

I'm drawing a blank. Can you explain further what you mean by "web" and "guards"? Do you mean markings, different colorations in the horse's hair?


----------



## Seana

Here you are
Oh It was my English. I mixed web with a net but I mean about the "net"


----------



## rsweet

The netting that goes over the horse's ears is called an "ear net." The things that wrap around the horse's fetlocks or forelegs are called "boots." The word boots usually has some sort of descriptive word before it to indicate what the specific purpose is-- skid boots, shipping boots, sports medicine boots, etc.


----------



## Seana

Hi again
I see the word 'boots' are many meaning referenced to horseback riding accessories so it could be used with some descriptive before. 

The first word "ear net" I couldn't find anywhere.

Thank you very much rsweet.


----------



## la_cavalière

Seana said:
			
		

> ChiMike
> La cavaliere
> May I have a little question for you. What sort of horseback riding disciplines for your Arabians did you train?
> Jumps, long-distance endurance , races or something else.


 
Arabians are very versatile. The disciplines I rode in were:

Hunt seat (using a forward seat or jumping saddle)
Dressage
Jumping (a little but not much)
Driving (with a two-wheeled buggy)
Western
Saddle seat or "English Pleasure"

I think "saddle seat" is only seen in the USA. It is a type of riding used with American Saddlebreds, Morgans, Arabians, and gaited breeds like Tennessee Walkers. A double bridle (a bridle with two bits and two sets of reins) is used. The horse carries himself proudly, head high, and raises his legs up high at the trot and canter. A horse that picks his legs up high is said to have a lot of action.

Here's a photo of an Arabian English Pleasure horse (saddle seat):



What kind of riding do you do with your horses?


----------



## la_cavalière

Allfired___small1.jpg


----------



## panjandrum

Enough, please.

This forum does not exist so that horsey people may exchange views, pictures and chat about their favourite subject.

This thread already contains links to several other places where such pleasures may be indulged.  It also contains more different topics than any thread I have seen in a very long time.

If from all of this there are specific topics that are related directly to WordReference I will be amazed - oops, sorry, delete that last bit - please feel free to open a specific thread for discussion here.  But this thread has run its course.  In fact it has run several times around its course, and is now closed.

Panjandrum
(Moderator)


----------

